# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Где мой скальпель? FREE

## kikorik

Где мой скальпель? / Where is my scalpel?


Поздравляем! Теперь ты интерн в больнице, и твоя задача – заниматься… да практически всем!
Помоги пациентам отыскать их затерявшиеся вещи: от карнавальных костюмов до пропавшего ужина. Решай головоломки и проходи квесты! Отличное лекарство от скуки!
   

*Особенности игры:*
- поиск предметов, квесты и головоломки
- мини-игры на медицинскую тематику
- сюжет в духе «черной комедии»
- стильная комиксная графика
- масса забавных и сумасбродных персонажей

*Жанр*: головоломка, Поиск предметов
*Стоимость*: free-to-play
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Размер*: 49 Mb

*Скачать игру бесплатно в Google play 

Или установить APK с файлхостинга*
http://rghost.ru/52588334
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7del...droid_480x.apk
http://www8.zippyshare.com/v/683967/file.html
http://www.solidfiles.com/d/ce8bd1e8...droid_480x.apk
http://sendfile.su/944090
http://yadi.sk/d/eX9Ce19pJLkcY
http://www.sendspace.com/file/i4mtla

----------


## Serge314

На тему врачей рекомендую игру Surgeon Simulator - симулятор хирурга http://ru-android.com/surgeon-simulator/
Очень реалистично и нестандартно!

----------


## ShnaiderHost

> На тему врачей рекомендую игру Surgeon Simulator - симулятор хирурга http://ru-android.com/surgeon-simulator/
> Очень реалистично и нестандартно!


 на нинтендо консольке была похожая игра) жутко интересно было! :D

----------

